# Heidi with pulsed smoke maker



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I put in a Massoth XLS decoder and pulsed smoke maker in my Heidi over the holidays, and took a quick video today showing it in action.  Since the smoke maker is connected to the decoder bus terminal, it gets feedback on load, so when the loco is decelerating or coasting the smoke decreases.  It is timed with pulses from the decoder which can be adjusted to suit the diameter of the wheel, or can use a hall-effect sensor too.


Here's the link:



http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cougarrockrail/MVI_4707.AVI


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cougarrockrail/MVI_4707.AVI







Interesting, are there two or four puffs/chuffs per rev tho?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great.....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, you can adjust it either way. I've adjusted the decoder CV's so it's as close to 4 chuffs per revolution as possible. Since I'm not using a hall-effect sensor it will never be quite perfect at all speeds but it's very close at slow and mid range speeds where I tend to operate it. Someday I may add a sensor but for now it's close enough for me. 


Keith


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

That's probably the most realistic looking smoke installation I've ever seen in a model. I tend to dislike smoke makers, because they never look right to me, but yours is very impressive!


----------

